# Garra Rufa Fish Prices?



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello, how much do these fish cost?

Thanks


----------



## sunshine1 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Garra Rufa fish supplier*

Hi, I run my own fish spa with Garra Rufa fish. I purchased both fish and aquariums from a supplier called Kissingfish. Their website is Kissingfish professional Garra Rufa suppliers - let me know if you need further info.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

You're a couple years late sunshine :lol2:


----------

